
Precompile Renderers with Prepack - skellertor
https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/12206
======
Ideabile
Don't get me wrong. I like React.

Isn't what string base templates always delivered? Precompiled template
function where you need just to pass the context and just return a string?
That you could compile trough a transpiler?

Feels that React went to far for solve real world problems.

Douglas Crockford, told us in 2008 that DOM manipulations were faster. And
React bet on it by move all in, with in-memory tree creation and delivered
diff-Patching technology.

Not per se a bad thing.

I think Node are great, but bindings on shadow are just useless expensive, and
caching template-functions is a nightmare if you've to keep in mind all the
'useless' events.

This why pieces like Preact make sense to exists; and why alternatives, like
diff on context (Angular) make still sense.

Although here we're talking about pre-compile patching. Which IMO you just get
for free in strings templates that don't relay on a Dom in solving partials
(beforeNode vs afterNode).

Unless you need to change attributes in a table of thousand elements, most of
Reacts, once again, shows only overengineering and premature optimizations
that don't serve the purpose.

But yeah, all React is an _Hype_. Still like to read it :-)

